# YES, another Demo REEL ! BUT...this time it's sort of Live Symphonic :)



## IvanP

Hi!

Just finished mixing and mastering on some new pieces recorded with different Symphonic Ensembles and decided to assemble a new Demo reel....(Yes!)

http://soundcloud.com/ivanp-1/demo-reel-2012

So...I know it's saturday, but I would REALLY appreciate your comments on length, pieces, cutting / adding... etc. 

Thank you guys and girls!

Best regards, 

Ivan


----------



## Lex

*Re: YES, another Demo REEL ! BUT...this time it's all Live Symphonic *

Hi,

I think it sounds great. It's a bit long, but the edits and the selection of bits are done well, so it remains interesting throughout, and I think it shows your style and craftsmanship very well.

The only comment I have is that it sounds a bit too dry most of the time, as in I lack that very quiet but very long algo verb that most scores of this kind have. Then again it might be that it's a soundcloud thing.

Great job. Thanks for sharing.

Alex


----------



## TGV

Great work! I agree with Alex says, plus some details:
- 2nd cue could be somewhat louder
- cut the cue at 2:14 a bit earlier?
- take out some of the bass in the loud part following 5:00
- provide a timeline with titles or references in the description.


----------



## IvanP

*Re: YES, another Demo REEL ! BUT...this time it's all Live Symphonic *

Thank you, both Alex and TGV!

Really appreciate your input and great ideas...I was about to ask if anything needed to be shortened, or put behind, etc, so thank you!

Best

Iván


----------



## IvanP

*Re: YES, another Demo REEL ! BUT...this time it's all Live Symphonic *

Done! New version updated! thanks for the input


----------



## MrLinckus

I enjoyed listening to it! Great, that you have the opportunities to record it live, gives it a big plus!


----------



## IvanP

*Re: YES, another Demo REEL ! BUT...this time it's all Live Symphonic *

Thank you!

Since I have relocated to another -European- country, I am wondering how you guys would approach new clients with a demo reel such as one, with live pieces, as opposed to Sample based ones, IF it could actually make a difference in getting GiGs. 

Sorry for such an sort of newbie question, which comes just as surprising for me given my new situation, but since I'm starting almost from Zero, mostly, out of my country, where all my clients were network-contact based, I wonder if there's any benefit of knocking on a producer's door and Say "hi, you can trust your recording money on me" or if it still all comes to the parties you went 8) 

Thanks guys!

Ivan


----------



## germancomponist

MrLinckus @ Sun Oct 14 said:


> I enjoyed listening to it! Great, that you have the opportunities to record it live, gives it a big plus!



+1

It is very refreshing to listen to real players!


----------



## IvanP

*Re: YES, another Demo REEL ! BUT...this time it's all Live Symphonic *

And even more refreshing to work with them!

Thks Gunther


----------



## Soundgram

*Re: YES, another Demo REEL ! BUT...this time it's all Live Symphonic *

I really like it. Great writing, and good that you use live players. I wish I got some more budget to hire liveplayers. So I had to do do it myself


----------



## IvanP

*Re: YES, another Demo REEL ! BUT...this time it's all Live Symphonic *

Thank you, Soundgram, so glad you liked it 

Hiring live players has been the most rewarding, musical experience...even if it takes 3 times the amount of work needed...

Drawbacks, it's pretty adictive :( Can't wait for a next session...

Happy new year!


----------



## Blakus

Beautiful stuff Ivan! I really enjoyed that. LOVE the live performances you had in there - It really is so refreshing.


----------



## Rob

congratulations on a great demo reel, Ivan!


----------



## IvanP

Thank you so much, Blakus and Rob 

U are both incredibly talented, keep posting music as well! 

Best, 

Iván


----------



## jamwerks

Nice job! I like it all: composition, engineering, mixing, etc. You have an interesting harmonic vocabulary. I wouldn't think you'd have any problem finding work in your new place

Where did you do the recording?


----------



## IvanP

Thks, Jamwerk, hopefully so! 

I recorded a few things in Budapest (biggest symphonic stuff) and others in Spain


----------



## angelluisrivera

Wowwww, it's quite impresive, even I'm not a profesional composer (I just do this for fun) but I'm an Advertising profesional, I would say it's great, and huge, but in my position looking for Musicians to make some advertising or media music, I miss a litlle bit of diferent moods or styles (don't take me wrong, u're very talented) but I can see only one style (I don't know if that's right or wrong)... For me is "very linear" but that's doesn't mean anything, because you hace a very personal voice, congrats...

Hope to listen more of your music.


----------



## IvanP

Thank you, Angel Luis (¿gracias? :lol: )

These are very good points and I really appreciate your comment  ...It's obviously very film oriented, since that's most of the things I have done so far...

But it's true that I was initially considering using other styles as well, such as

http://ivanpalomaresmusic.bandcamp.com/track/dont-go-opening-titles (http://ivanpalomaresmusic.bandcamp.com/ ... ing-titles) 

Or more experimental stuff like:

http://ivanpalomaresmusic.bandcamp.com/track/8-end-credits (http://ivanpalomaresmusic.bandcamp.com/ ... nd-credits)

Or some arrangements for artists such as

*spotify:track:4lX2nRFggFIzwR1Bix0yOW *

*spotify:track:0Zo1XtANDOyp2ZSEPISIqr*

Or even put some of my advertisement / stuff as well, but I thought that, since these tracks where older and that they could lack the "catchy", film stuff, they could be less appealing for a demo reel, where the occasional listener is looking for short ideas, catchy things...

Or do you guys think that it would be wiser to add some of these kind of alternate tracks as well?

Thanks!

Iván


----------



## angelluisrivera

Hi, Iván! Hola 

Well I didn't meant Jingles or comercial stuff, I was just talking about "filmy catchy style" show diferent colours, everything on the reel shows epic fantastic style, but It doesn't show if you are able to write in other styles (romantic, comedy, bla bla) i mean, I'm pretty sure you are, but other executives in the market don't usually have the ear trained to understand lsitening to your reel if u are or not able to do it  those "guys" don't know much about V.I forum or writing skills, you know what i mean, I'm one of them, jaja... But It depends on if u just want to write in that kind of style or if you'll be able to write on diferent genres and show to your potential market 

Anyway I'm amazed with your talento


----------



## IvanP

Gracias a tí, Angel (de dónde eres?)

Fair and good points 

I'll look into my HD and see if there's anything worth putting in here...some of the old stuff (romantic and comedy, precisely, are getting quite old in terms of mockup quality hehehe  )

Thanks a lot for your time and comments!

Iván


----------



## angelluisrivera

Right here from Madrid (Spain), and I'm looking for a film scoring teacher  Where are you from? 

Saludos
Angel


----------



## IvanP

Madrid as well 8) 

Though currently living between Madrid and Brussels. 

Let's PM up!

Iván


----------



## Hannes_F

Iván,

very beautiful! 
Obviously (since you can write like you can and ask about marketing the same time) you seem to be more talented for art than commerce. Which is fine but could lead to a big surplus on talent and quality that does not necessarily get to where it should if not handled well.

I can only offer my opinion here but either

- you learn how to market yourself really really really good. I mean really.
- which includes some sober insights about how quality needs proper ballyhoo in order to be recognized. Marketing qualities. You need to become a sales person, and a good one. Your website is not doing you justice for starters.

or

- you team up with people that do this part for you.

Decisions, decisions


----------



## IvanP

Thank you so much for your input and kind words, Hannes!

I can't but agree with you 100%...

But my positive reading is that, at least, I have one side of business already covered :mrgreen: ...jokes apart, I never felt I have a big surplus. I've met so many, many talented and prepared people in the business, over the years...that I feel there's no room to putting an end to learning and improving our musical capabilities...which means saving time for playing, analyzing, writing, delve into concert pieces, etc. 

But yes, I agree that marketing chops are sickly needed...seems like finding a way of doing art and commerce is key. 

Business is business, isn't it? But, at the end, one would stand out by making music not only better -or, at least, just as good-, but also slightly different than others, I presume. 

But hey, if any publicist wants to make a bet and take care of my marketing, I'd be really happy to let him/her do it! 8) 

Regards, 

Iván


----------



## Hannes_F

IvanP @ Tue Jan 29 said:


> Thank you so much for your input and kind words, Hannes!
> 
> I can't but agree with you 100%...
> 
> But my positive reading is that, at least, I have one side of business already covered :mrgreen: ...jokes apart, I never felt I have a big surplus. I've met so many, many talented and prepared people in the business, over the years...that I feel there's no room to putting and end to learning and improving our musical capabilities...which means saving time for playing, analyzing, writing, delve into concert pieces, etc.
> 
> But yes, I agree that marketing chops are sickly needed...seems like finding a way of doing art and commerce is key.
> 
> Business is business, isn't it? But, at the end, one would stand out by making music not only better -or, at least, just as good-, but also slightly different than others, I presume.
> 
> But hey, if any publicist wants to make a bet and take care of my marketing, I'd be really happy to let him do it! 8)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Iván



Iván,

no matter what we do or how ... we will always know individuals that do it better.

So ... standing out by quality ... well yes, that is what is what we would like to do (certainly true for you and me) and partly it works. 

But I have to tell you a story here. I know musicians (will not say who they are or what they play) that have the marketing chops, although the playing abilities are mediocre. They can charge ten times (and I said ten) more than others that can play circles around them. They knows who they are and what they can, and they are not hindered or bothered or busy by 'getting to the top' playing-wise. They concentrates on marketing. And it works!

Time to think ...


----------



## IvanP

Time to think indeed...

I also know some people such as the one you are suggesting...well, they don't charge 10 times more, but I see your point. :x 

Although I also know musicians doing great (though not 10 times, too), with great marketing skills and also really talented, that really care about their craft. 

I guess it's a matter of balancing everything and, when it's not possible anymore, take a decision...

Bernstein had to quit composing (at least grand works) in order to pursue his conducting ambitions. 

But for the rest of mortals, we probably need to think more and find a solution before that, indeed :wink: 

Thanks for your input, Hannes!


----------



## Hannes_F

Yes but don't forget that there is also an option A like I said: Team up with somebody that has the marketing chops. 

That would actually be the better option vs. doing all yourself.

I understand you are located in Belgium and Madrid, right?

There are umpteen people that get a hopefully solid training in cultural management / cultural administration / cultural project management / media management in institutions like this:

http://www.artsmanagement.net/index.php ... gion_id=14

Why not find one of them (advanced student or young professional) for your management? Your chops are the product they are seeking to buy and sell, and they are starting to do that for a profession.


----------



## IvanP

Hannes! Thank you!!

Yeah, I'm between Madrid, Belgium and, from next july, LA as well... :D precisely for an agent meeting, but didn't think of the Belgian / European option coming from that background, thank you!!


----------

